# die Entfernung schädlicher Auswüchse, im Ringen und Schaffen unseres Volkstums



## elroy

_Wenn wir aber mit dem Jahrbuch bei dem Chicagoer deutschen Theater von heute angelangt sind -- ein nicht gerade erfreuliches Thema, dem es aber nur zum Besten gereichen kann, wenn die kritische Sonde sich um die Entfernung schädlicher Auswüchse bemüht --, stehen wir auch wieder mitten drin im Ringen und Schaffen unseres Volkstums, in seiner Betätigung auf wirtschaftlichem Gebiete._

This is a sentence from the forward to a "Jahrbuch" about German life in Chicago.  It's an old text, from at least 100 years ago I believe.  Do you know what might be meant by "Auswüchse" here?  I think I'm probably missing some important contextual information.  For example, I don't know why German theater in Chicago would be an unpleasant topic, and I'm not quite sure what is meant by "[das] Ringen und Schaffen unseres Volkstums" ("the struggles and creations of our people"?) and what that has to do with theater and with economic activity ("Betätitung auf wirtschaftlichem Gebiete"). 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Thersites

Hello Elroy

Are you looking for a possible contextual explanation or for the meaning of these words?

"Auswuchs" is the result, further growth of a (mostly moral) problem that one was too lenient in addressing.

"Volkstum" refers to ethnical traditions.

It would seem that the authors disapprove with a recent development at the theatre that ist not in line with tradition.

No idea though where the finances come in. A wild guess: Maybe the theatre started performing in English to attract more viewers?

Regards, Thomas


----------



## elroy

Thomas(CH) said:


> a possible contextual explanation


This.  

Thank you!


----------



## Thersites

Garrick Theater (Chicago) - Wikipedia

Possibly?



> After German investors backed out of the project in the late 1890s, it ceased its German performances, and exhibited touring stage shows.


----------



## elroy

I think that makes perfect sense! 👍🏼 
Thank you so much! 🙏


----------



## elroy

How do you understand "[das] Ringen und Schaffen unseres Volkstums"?  Is the German "Volkstum" struggling and creating itself at the same time?


----------



## elroy

Or does he mean Germans are struggling _for_ and creating their "Volkstum" at the same time?
In other words, could "Ringen des" mean "Ringen *um das*" here?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> How do you understand "[das] Ringen und Schaffen unseres Volkstums"?  Is the German "Volkstum" struggling and creating itself at the same time?



I think it's about creating something valuable (=> "Betätigung auf wirtschaftlichem Gebiete").


----------



## elroy

Ah, okay.  That makes sense!  What about the "Ringen" part?


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> What about the "Ringen" part?



It could mean the struggles of the German speaking minority.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _stehen wir auch wieder mitten drin im Ringen und Schaffen unseres Volkstums, in seiner Betätigung auf wirtschaftlichem Gebiete_


So how does this all fit together?

"This brings us right back to (the matters of) our people's struggle and the products we are striving to create as part of our economic activity"?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> So how does this all fit together?
> 
> "This brings us right back to (the matters of) our people's struggle and the products we are striving to create as part of our economic activity"?


Ringen is usually used figuratively, like fight to solve problems using mental and constructive forces. ... in such context. To work hard to reach success.
Duden
ringen

Meaning 2 a and b

"Sich angestrengt, unter Einsatz aller Kräfte bemühen, etwas zu erreichen, zu erhalten, zu verwirklichen; heftig nach etwas streben
...
sich innerlich heftig mit etwas auseinandersetzen"


----------



## elroy

I did a bit of online searching, and "Ringen und Schaffen" seems to be a somewhat fixed phrase.  My guess is that it means something like "struggles and accomplishments"?  (There's probably a nicer way to put it.)

Here's an example:

_Nicht das „Herr, was bin ich, was kann ich noch werden“ bringt die Menschen und Mitglieder einander seelisch näher, sondern das “Laß mich teilnehmen an deinem *Ringen und Schaffen*, an deinen Erfolgen und Mißerfolgen, an deinen Leiden und Freuden.“_

Pfarrer Müller. Mutiger Zeuge Christi – Kolpingwerk Diözesanverband Hildesheim


----------



## Thersites

Hello,

"Schaffen" does not always have the meaning of "Erschaffen". It can just mean staying at work to accomplish something.

Ringen und Schaffen mean the same thing here, active work.

_stehen wir auch wieder mitten drin im Ringen und Schaffen unseres Volkstums, in seiner Betätigung auf wirtschaftlichem Gebiete._

I would understand this non-literally als meaning: "this brings us right back to the central topic of our people's struggle, here involving activities in the economical field".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "This brings us right back to (the matters of) our people's struggle and the products we are striving to create as part of our economic activity"?


_Schaffen _is (the act of)_ produc*ing*_, not _produc*ts*_.


----------



## elroy

Thomas(CH) said:


> Ringen und Schaffen mean the same thing here, active work.


Ah!  Interesting!
Is it like the English expression “blood, sweat, and tears”?
BLOOD, SWEAT, AND TEARS (phrase) American English definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> _Schaffen _is (the act of)_ produc*ing*_, not _produc*ts*_.


Im Schweizerdeutschen heisst "Schaffen" gehen soviel wie auf Arbeit gehen.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> Ah!  Interesting!
> Is it like the English expression “blood, sweat, and tears”?
> BLOOD, SWEAT, AND TEARS (phrase) American English definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


It is not a fixed expression. It is just two words used tautologically.


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> Im Schweizerdeutschen heisst "Schaffen" gehen soviel wie auf Arbeit gehen.


Not only in Swiss German. But it is always productive work. In Swabian and Alemannic varieties it is indeed a mere synonym for _work_. In other varieties it can mean _work _as well but emphasizing the productive nature of this work.


----------



## elroy

Is it meaning 6f in the Duden?





schaffen


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Is it meaning 6f in the Duden?


See above.


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> Is it like the English expression “blood, sweat, and tears”?


It sounds like this is a good fit, even if the German phrase isn’t a fixed expression per se.


----------



## berndf

This is strictly regional. In general German, _das Schaffen_ means the _act of creating/producing/working creatively_.

The examples in Duden are a bit misleading. _Zu schaffen haben_ and _zu schaffen machen _are fixed expressions and are not applicable here.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> In general German, _das Schaffen_ means the _act of creating/producing_.


What do you think it means in this context?


berndf said:


> _Zu schaffen haben_ and _zu schaffen machen _are fixed expressions and are not applicable here.


The entry I cited has this example: "An dem Berg müssen die Radfahrer ganz schön schaffen."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> The entry I cited has this example: "An dem Berg müssen die Radfahrer ganz schön schaffen."


That is regional. But they also quote _haben sie ganz schon zu schaffen_. This is general German but a fixed expression.



elroy said:


> What do you think it means in this context?


In _Ringen und Schaffen_, the translation_ struggling and working_ is correct but it fails to convey the connotation of _towards creating, towards economic and/or cultural advancement_, etc.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> In _Ringen und Schaffen_, the translation_ struggling and working_ is correct but it fails to convey the connotation of _towards creating, towards economic and/or cultural advancement_, etc.



The passage seems to speak to their eagerness of preserving their Volkstum and keeping it influential and that is what I would interpret their wheeling and dealing to be about primarily.


----------



## berndf

Thomas(CH) said:


> wheeling and dealing


This has the connotation of crooked or at least shady business practices. That doesn't fit.


----------



## Limette

„Toils and trials“ might fit the bill nicely, with the former corresponding to Schaffen, the latter to Ringen.


----------



## Thersites

berndf said:


> This has the connotation of crooked or at least shady business practices. That doesn't fit.


Admitted.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Is it meaning 6f in the Duden?
> 
> schaffen




Add-on
die Radfahrer müssen sich ganz schön schaffen.=anstrengen


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> die Radfahrer müssen sich ganz schön schaffen


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass dies nirgends ein korrekt geformter Satz ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Duden, 4c sich schaffen

 Sich schaffen

"großen Einsatz zeigen, sich verausgaben"


Edit: more clearly explained.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Add-on
> die Radfahrer müssen sich ganz schön schaffen.=anstrengen





Hutschi said:


> Duden, 4c sich schaffen
> 
> schaffen
> 
> "großen Einsatz zeigen, sich verausgaben"



Ich halte den Satz auch nicht für idiomatisch und unter 4c findet man keine Beispiele.


----------



## Frieder

> sich schaffen:





> großen Einsatz zeigen, sich verausgaben
> Gebrauch                   Jargon
> Grammatik                sich schaffen; schwaches Verb


... habe ich noch nie gehört. Möglicherweise ein Ausdruck "aus dem Osten"?


Hutschi said:


> die Radfahrer müssen sich ganz schön schaffen.


Auf der von dir verlinkten Seite steht aber


> an dem Berg müssen die Radfahrer ganz schön schaffen, haben sie ganz schön zu schaffen


... was wiederum einigermaßen idiomatisch ist (wenn man _schaffen = arbeiten_ setzt)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich schlage vor, das auszulagern, da es zu zwar semantisch zu “ringen“ gehört und zu “schaffen“ gehört, aber eher am Rande im gegebenen Kontext.


----------



## Thersites

Im Schweizerdeutschen gibt es den Ausdruck "Ich bin geschafft", um die Ermüdung nach einer Aktivität auszudrücken.


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> ... habe ich noch nie gehört. Möglicherweise ein Ausdruck "aus dem Osten"? _ (Möglich) Einschub von Hutschi_
> 
> Auf der von dir verlinkten Seite steht aber
> 
> ... was wiederum einigermaßen idiomatisch ist (wenn man _schaffen = arbeiten_ setzt)


Es bedeutet aber hier: sich erschöpfen, sich anstrengen.
Ich habe um Ergebnisse bis zur Erschöpfung _gerungen_, = bis ich geschafft war.


----------



## Thersites

Hutschi said:


> bis ich geschafft war.


----------



## Frieder

Hutschi said:


> bis ich geschafft war


ist aber etwas anderes als "bis ich mich geschafft hatte", was du in die Diskussion gebracht hast.

(wir sollten diesen Teil wirklich abtrennen)


----------



## Hutschi

Frieder said:


> ist aber etwas anderes als "bis ich mich geschafft hatte", was du in die Diskussion gebracht hast.
> 
> (wir sollten diesen Teil wirklich abtrennen)


Es ist nur der Unterschied Prozess vs. Status.
Ich hatte mich geschafft und war dann geschafft.


----------



## fdb

We have been here before, so let us just say that "Volkstum" is a heavily loaded word. It would be interesting to know the date of this thing.


----------



## elroy

It’s from 1917.

Jahrbuch der Deutschamerikaner ...  c.1 v.3 1917.


----------

